# Ironman Triathlon Thread



## Trannythan Trooniv (Jun 14, 2022)

An Ironman Triathlon is one of a series of long-distance triathlon races, consisting of a 2.4-mile swim (3.8km), a 112-mile bicycle ride(180km) and a marathon 26.22-mile run(42.19km), raced in that order.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jun 14, 2022)

Thanks for the info @Trannythan Trooniv, very cool


----------



## Back me up! (Jun 15, 2022)

Are you like, gonna run one? Cause I've done a half iron man and of boy howdy you better ready to become a incel for a bit to do a full one.



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B03dFMG8nR4
		


And anyone that calls a half iron man a Iron 56.3 is a fucking phony.


----------



## Trannythan Trooniv (Jun 15, 2022)

Back me up! said:


> Are you like, gonna run one? Cause I've done a half iron man and of boy howdy you better ready to become a incel for a bit to do a full one.


Im considering doing a half.


----------



## Back me up! (Jun 15, 2022)

This work out plan is great cause it just tells you a fixed amount of time to workout (instead of distance/reps) so it easier to plan the day between work/etc.



			https://beginnertriathlete.com/discussion/training/training-plans-view.asp?planid=16


----------

